# Necron Cryptek and Overlord conversions



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Howdy folks!

Back again with some more pics. I've been working hard this last week to put together a small 500 pt. Necron force to game with this weekend. So far I've completed a unit of warriors, a unit of immortals and three scarab bases. As the store I game at is quite small, he can't keep all of the GW stuff out as he doesn't have the space. This led me to a quandry as my list comprises of a cryptek. If I ordered it, I'd have to wait till the following week to pick it up (which would be the day of the game LOL). 

So, I hatched upon an idea. Taking some of the left overs I had, I decided to convert one. As I'd made immortals, I was left with the backs and guns of the deathmarks. Taking a regular warrior chest, I did some trimming and fitted it to the back of a deathmark. Since the crypteks out now are only armed with a staff of light (and I didn't have one anyways :laugh, I converted a Quake staff out of one of the deathmarks sniper rifles. The staff arm is from the same one holding the sniper rifle. I just cut away the gun, trimmed it down, cut it and repositioned it. The other arm is lord's from the annihilation barge box set. I also chopped off that silly globe off the top of the lord's head and glued it into the open hand. I'm going to greenstuff around it to make it look closer to the one the cryptek in the codex has. I'm also going to add a handguard to the staff. I should have used some brass rod to make a proper handle but I got lazy. I'm hoping that a handguard will lessen the bulky look of the staff where it meets the hand.

As it stands, the Cryptek is almost finished. I just didn't feel like greenstuffing his beard thinging and working on the hanging bitz tonight. While I was at it, I also did some minor conversion work on my necron lord. Mostly just repositioning the orb arm. Both still have some work left on them. I wasn't able to convert the lord like I wanted to. Time contraints being what they are, I didn't think I'd have enough time to chop his legs up and do all the repositioning/greenstuff work on him. Once I get some time to properly convert my lord this one will be demoted from overlord to just royal court lord. :biggrin: 

Here's the progress so far:


























While not completed as I'd like them, they'll do for this weekend. This leaves me with the task of putting the Annihilation barge together tomorrow and hopefully getting them based and undercoated. Saturday I'm going to try to slap some paint on them for Sunday's game. 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

The arms of the Overlord look off to me.. Almost like they're too far out from the sockets.. It may be because they're too far stretched back, and need to come forward a bit.

The Cryptek looks naked.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I like both tremendously. Unfortunately I am not a fan of the "cyclops" heads, but thats more personal preference.


----------



## arlins (Sep 8, 2010)

your cryptek looks bare , i used the spare bits from lychguard ( dangly bits that cover
the crotch ) front and back , makes it look less top heavy


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

The cryptek will get his segmented 'skirt' tonight.:biggrin: That way he's no longer naked LOL! I'm also thinking about adding more armor to the rear of it to bring it more in line with the mini they have out. 

Thanks for comments folks!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

So the weekend is over, you gaseous git... Where are the photos of how these guys ended up? And how did you do in the 500pt brawl? 

..Or are you hiding in shame (again)?


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Deneris said:


> So the weekend is over, you gaseous git... Where are the photos of how these guys ended up? And how did you do in the 500pt brawl?
> 
> ..Or are you hiding in shame (again)?


Gaseous git?:shok: Hiding in SHAME?!?!?!?!:threaten: A pox on ye, says I! A POX!:ireful2:

As for pics, I never got the chance. I literally spent all day Saturday putting together an annihilation barge (lovely model but very fiddly and full of parts) and cleaning off all the fitting lines where the pieces came together. I wanted it smooth for when I spray it. On top of that, it was raining so I didn't even get a chance to undercoat my stuff. Sunday came and I spent the morning cleaning up and getting my stuff together. I was at the shop from a little before 1:00 to closing at 6:00 gaming and chatting. It was 8:00 by the time I got home so cut a fellow xeno heretic a break here bud :biggrin:. 

The games were fun. I played two against this guy named Dan. He used a nasty nid force. Problem was I'd done up a regular army list and he'd brought his tourney list. I had to refigure mine. First game he killed all of my stuff by turn 5. Second game I killed all of his stuff by turn five. Problem was we were using the objective-based scoring for the tourney and he beat me by seven objective points. I still say my actual tourney list would have fared much better but that's the way the ball bounces :biggrin:.

I will say that I love Tesla weapons. They cut a nice swathe through the nids. As for modelling these guys, they'll see the greenstuff work done to them when I start my flayed ones conversions this week. I didn't do it Friday/Saturday as I wanted to make sure my greenstuff had plenty of time to cure (especially given the wet/humid weather we've been having lately). 

I'm currenty trying out a color scheme of Hawk Turquoise and an aged gold on my scarabs. I'm not following the scheme used for the Nihilik(think that's how it's spelled) Dynasty but it's close. I'll try to have some pics up of them soonish as I'm probably going to make a tutorial over how I did it. 

Good luck and good gaming, o vile, xeno-loving heretic scum (though given that the two armies I'm working on now are both Chaos and Necrons, I do believe this is a case of the pot calling the kettle black.../sigh)!

Nate


----------

